# mixed batch of cheese



## redneck69 (Dec 30, 2011)

went to a local store and found some packs of cheese on sale for $1.59 a block. so i grabbed some mild-medium-sharp cheddar, colby, colby jack and some pepper jack.

loaded the AMS with some hickory dust and got some smoke rolling in the MES 40. I added a tin pan with some ice on the bottom shelf to help keep the chamber cooled down. 4 hours later, pulled them out and sealed them up.  now its a waiting game to taste the finished product.


























thanx for looking


----------



## big casino (Dec 30, 2011)

that looks delcious and look you made enough to share (hint-hint)


----------



## redneck69 (Dec 30, 2011)

Big Casino said:


> that looks delcious and look you made enough to share (hint-hint)




LOL..me share...think you have me confused with someone else... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    actually the price was to good to pass up and i wanted to freeze some for later use.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 30, 2011)

Great job on the cheese. You are going to be a happy camper in a couple of weeks.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 30, 2011)

Yes that is a boat load of cheese you have there. Now in a couple of weeks you'll be one happy camper.


----------



## redneck69 (Dec 30, 2011)

i hate playing the waiting game!! i want to eat some now!!!  LOL  Good things come to those who wait...


----------



## driedstick (Dec 30, 2011)

great job good score on the cheese let us know how it tastes


----------



## tyotrain (Dec 30, 2011)

Great looking rack of cheese. Nice job 


Have fun and Happy smoking


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 31, 2011)

Great looking cheese, nice color!


----------



## brentczech (Dec 31, 2011)

Great looking cheese! and yeah lots of it!

Let me know how it turns out.

It is true hickory is a stronger smoke than apple?

I wish I did some colby jack now.

Good luck keep up posted. I'm on the countdown myself. I smoked some 12/21 and 12/29.

BrentCzech


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 31, 2011)

WOW!

Great looking Cheese!!

Next time you smoke cheese, smoke some "Fresh Mozzarella" and you can eat it the next day...It's Fabulous!

Todd


----------



## sprky (Jan 1, 2012)

Nice batch of cheese
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Happy New Year


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 1, 2012)

It looks great .like you i will suffer waiting for it to be ready

Happy new year


----------



## redneck69 (Jan 3, 2012)

TJohnson said:


> WOW!
> 
> Great looking Cheese!!
> 
> ...




Did some Mozzarella the last time i did cheese..i forgot to grab some this time..and yes...it was fabulous..


----------



## venture (Jan 3, 2012)

You will eat well!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

